# Best "FREE" way to put a DVD on my iPhone?



## mkurtes (Aug 27, 2003)

There seems to be many ways to transfer a movie or DVD to an iPhone but I don't know what software or directions I should follow? What is the best way to do this with FREE software?

Thanks!


----------



## draz (Jun 13, 2005)

2 choices:

1. (best) use mactheripper to rip it, then compress and ad to itunes with iSquint!

2. (Alternative) Or use mactheripper and then handbreak to compress and change to mpeg4. then import into itunes. 

I would use MTR and iSquint which is the most straight forward method that i know of. both are free and availiable just google them.

Cheers,  

draz


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

You don't even need Mac The Ripper. Just use Handbrake. 

1. Place DVD in drive
2. Cancel DVD Player if it pops up
3. Launch Handbrake and select the DVD as the source
4. Make setting appropriate for your use (choose from a list presets if you want)
5. Click go
6. Copy completed file into iTunes or onto your phone


----------



## Philly (Nov 17, 2007)

Use "Handbrake".

Awesome software, free and you can format for any place you want to put the movies: ipod high quality, low quality, iphone, normal just to play on your computer, etc.

Only on mac however.... 

Cheers


----------



## mkurtes (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks for the tips guys, I appreciate it.


----------



## matriculated (Jan 2, 2008)

Philly said:


> Use "Handbrake".
> 
> Awesome software, free and you can format for any place you want to put the movies: ipod high quality, low quality, iphone, normal just to play on your computer, etc.
> 
> ...


Handbrake has been available for OSX, WIndows and Linux for a while now.


----------



## mkurtes (Aug 27, 2003)

*Little confused?*

I installed Handbrake but when I start the process it only does a part of the movie? How do I do the entire movie?


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

mkurtes said:


> I installed Handbrake but when I start the process it only does a part of the movie? How do I do the entire movie?


*This discussion is bordering on how to pirate copyrighted media. Why not read the manual instead of using this forum for specific details?



*I am not forum moderator, but I play one on TV.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

ah... he just wants to be able to watch the movie he bought on his phone. He's not asking how he can upload it and illegally share it with others. 
I'm frequently forced to convert my dvd's to my iPod because all the televisions in my house are tuned to Treehouse 24/7 LOL


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

Make sure under "Title" that you choose the one with the longest running time (that's usually the movie)


----------



## mkurtes (Aug 27, 2003)

Thank you, I've noticed that some video's don't show the entire time ... just sections or chapters. I finally found one that shows the entire time. Thanks so much for all the input.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

If it's something like a TV series they are listed episode by episode usually


----------

